# Size/Growth RP!



## t-s-w (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello there! Joined the forum, but mostly been a lurker in the furry-ness for quite some time. Looking for roleplayers abound!

I love any kind of SFW scenario, but I am looking for NSFW play with some spiciness -- I love sizes! Macro/micro, hyper, chubs. I also love growing, growth, quick shrinks. If it's about changing anything size-wise, it's up my alley.

A scenario I've had going in my head as well -- a slice of life world for regulars and hypers. Mundane tasks and everyday life as a hyper in an ordinary world. Accidents happen, adjustments need to be made, and sometimes the occasional public embarrassment. Puts a smile on my face!


If this sounds like something you'd be interested in, I'd love to hear from you! My Discord is moopuns#1841, I'm mostly on there. If you prefer skype/email/kik/telegram/snail mail/voicemail/carrier pigeon/2-day delivery with Amazon Prime shipping, let me know.


Thank you for reading thus far! Have a good day :3


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 17, 2017)

I may be interested.

I'm curious what a hyper is though. I've heard it before but have never asked.

I've never done a size change RP before either, so you'll have to bear with me.

And is notes on this site ok?

Yeah, I'm demanding.


----------



## t-s-w (Jun 17, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I may be interested.
> 
> I'm curious what a hyper is though. I've heard it before but have never asked.
> 
> ...


Note me on the site, I'll explain stuff there! I'm the same name as here, t-s-w. Userpage of t-s-w -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 17, 2017)

I am interested and have a topic we could rp about but as long you're into vore.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, lately I've become interested in Macro, and size-change RPs, so please add me on Discord or Skype, just look in my signature for the details. EDIT: nvm can't read, didn't see your discord there.


----------



## Adam the Riolu (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm in if anyone wants to.


----------



## Snacky (Aug 26, 2017)

I love growth stuffs <3


----------



## t-s-w (Aug 28, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> You seen frostbyte at all?


No, I'm kinda sad. Seems his page was deleted.


Adam the Riolu said:


> I'm in if anyone wants to.


Yo, Discord me! moopuns#1841


Snacky said:


> I love growth stuffs <3


Discord me, up above ;D


----------



## Adam the Riolu (Aug 29, 2017)

@t-s-w Just sent you a friend request!


----------



## bohrium (Aug 30, 2017)

i sent you a friend request my name is roxy the reverse commission lol :3


----------



## Madoneverything (Aug 30, 2017)

t-s-w said:


> No, I'm kinda sad. Seems his page was deleted.
> 
> Yo, Discord me! moopuns#1841
> 
> Discord me, up above ;D


I'll add on discord too.


----------



## burpgut (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm into wight gain rp, too.


----------



## Skrimps (Jan 29, 2018)

Yo kik me skrimps2003 I love size difference and all that junk


----------

